
Attention K-Mart Shoppers: Recordings of K-Mart In-Store Music from 1992 - tintinnabula
https://archive.org/details/attentionkmartshoppers&tab=about
======
asd
Here is a video of Mark Davis showing off the cassettes before they were
digitized. Interesting collection.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8t5TYw2bkOk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8t5TYw2bkOk)

------
jaysonelliot
The announcer makes a point of touting their "made in the USA" clothing at
"low K-Mart prices."

How much things have changed in such a short time.

------
zipop
For some reason I still remember the Kmart in-store ad from the early 80s. It
was about the photo development at the Camera Bar. It went something like
"Kmart now offers the Goof Proof Picture Perfect guarantee..." I'd love to
hear that again.

~~~
joe5150
It's on there! I remember it specifically from the first half of the Week of
6.21.92 tape.

~~~
zipop
Thanks for the tip! I found it. Interestingly, this is a very boring version
from the one I remember. What I recall was a kids voice saying something about
buying his parents photos for Christmas or something. Still pretty cool.
Thanks again!

------
zenocon
The whole vaporwave community is going to have a field day with this stuff.

------
klenwell
This is great. The internet needs more sites like this. Kudos to archive.org
for preserving it and @tintinnabula for sharing it here.

A propos of music and shopping, I offer:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walt_Disney_and_the_1964_World...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walt_Disney_and_the_1964_World's_Fair)

With the timeless "Music to Buy Toasters By".

One of my favorite internet moments was tracking down an mp3 to the old
Disneyland Peoplemover attraction.

------
pcunite
"Stop by the men's department where a wide assortment of sweaters and shaker
knits, cottons and jacards are available in the newest colors and styles."

The pre-recorded announcer said things to this effect. Listen here:

[https://youtu.be/8t5TYw2bkOk?t=2m10s](https://youtu.be/8t5TYw2bkOk?t=2m10s)

------
rocky1138
The same but from a few decades earlier:
[http://www.oddiooverplay.com/ears/kresge.html](http://www.oddiooverplay.com/ears/kresge.html)

These are MP3s of muzak played in Kresge stores (K-Mart) from the early 1960s.

------
rocky1138
I can download them individually, but how do I get the torrent of all of them
together?

------
darylteo
Why am I willingly listening to in store advertising? Some of these tunes are
groovy.

~~~
pki
I think it becomes slightly less offensive when it's ancient and the
product/service doesn't really exist anymore - it feels like you're walking
through a museum instead of looking at an actual advertisement or something,
at least to me

~~~
yareally
I worked in the Electronics/Sporting Goods (sometimes both when understaffed)
and Gardening departments of the local small town K-Mart when I was in high
school.

Can't say I was overly fond of the throwback 80s music it played or the cheesy
product ads after hearing the same ones for weeks on end. This was 15+ years
after the 80s as well. Thanks to this discussion, I unfortunately have them
stuck in my head once again after years of suppressing them :(

It was actually a pretty decent job for where I lived and for being in high
school (with above average high school pay). However, I never ever liked the
radio system or the pre-recorded announcer.

